# HGH blood test results for Uncle’s blue tops



## grind4it (Jun 14, 2012)

Here is the result of the Z’s generic blue top HGH; 15.5 ng/mL I had blood drawn 3 hours and 4 minutes after a 5 iu (IM) shot. So, this would theoretically translate to a 31 ng/mL had I opted for a 10 iu test. 

I was going to upload the lab results but I have appearently used up all (less than 100K) my alotted image space. I posted the results on Ology under the same thread title


----------



## Hurt (Jun 14, 2012)

thx for sharing brother


----------



## noobmuscle (Jun 14, 2012)

Thanks brother. Sharing this kind of information is what its all about in my opinion!


----------



## Zeek (Jun 14, 2012)

very impressive indeed!  these numbers would push uncle gh into the #2 spot just behind rips


----------



## SFGiants (Jun 14, 2012)

Zeek said:


> very impressive indeed!  these numbers would push uncle gh into the #2 spot just behind rips


Only problem is Z's are $250 a kit, that's just ridiculous.


----------



## Zeek (Jun 14, 2012)

SFGiants said:


> Only problem is Z's are $250 a kit, that's just ridiculous.




 agreed but keep in mind that the majority do not have the same gh options thatwe do.

 If you just bought fake kigs or way under dosed blue or green tops the 250 per kit price for real decent gh isn't so bad, just sayin


----------



## grind4it (Jun 14, 2012)

Personally I opt for the bulk purchase options they offer (5kit $765)  
Just fuckin with ya. The bulk price is cheap, but the international hassle sucks.



SFGiants said:


> Only problem is Z's are $250 a kit, that's just ridiculous.


----------



## 69nites (Jun 15, 2012)

That's not how shit works. You didn't follow the 10 iu protocal so you just introduced another variable into the massive pool of them using this testing method. 

That and the blood serum tests are only comparable to other tests that you have taken. Take piece of mind in the fact that this is real gh.  Don't go ranking hgh by it.


----------



## grind4it (Jun 16, 2012)

First, you must have missed the word "theoretically", second it is comparable the other GH tests I have preformed...all of which have been 5iu, IM blood drawn as close to 3 hours as possible. So that pretty much let's me rake it against other GH I have tested.

Where are your tests?



69nites said:


> That's not how shit works. You didn't follow the 10 iu protocal so you just introduced another variable into the massive pool of them using this testing method.
> 
> That and the blood serum tests are only comparable to other tests that you have taken. Take piece of mind in the fact that this is real gh.  Don't go ranking hgh by it.


----------



## 69nites (Jun 16, 2012)

grind4it said:


> First, you must have missed the word "theoretically", second it is comparable the other GH tests I have preformed...all of which have been 5iu, IM blood drawn as close to 3 hours as possible. So that pretty much let's me rake it against other GH I have tested.
> 
> Where are your tests?


I wasn't aware that it was being compared to other 5 iu tests that you performed. It read like your theoretical doubled number was being compared to other 10iu tests floating around. I've been seeing that type of thing a lot lately. 

Sounds like you have tested enough to rank them in how good they have worked for you.


----------



## grind4it (Jun 16, 2012)

Thanks brother



69nites said:


> I wasn't aware that it was being compared to other 5 iu tests that you performed. It read like your theoretical doubled number was being compared to other 10iu tests floating around. I've been seeing that type of thing a lot lately.
> 
> Sounds like you have tested enough to rank them in how good they have worked for you.


----------



## grizzldsealpoacher (Jun 17, 2012)

the gear must be working b/c i want to bang your avi grind ! rofl


----------

